
PewDiePie fans keep making junk ransomware - Balgair
https://www.zdnet.com/article/pewdiepie-fans-keep-making-junk-ransomware/
======
dkdbejwi383
All I know about PewDiePie is that they are a YouTube user. What's the
connection with terrorism and ransomware?

~~~
JohnTHaller
"Subscribe to PewDiePie" has been adopted by white supremacists. Part of it is
due to the 'fight' to get to 100m between PewDiePie (the 'white') and T-Series
(the 'browns'). Part of it is also because PewDiePie has or has been accused
of retweeting, posting, promoting, etc views, channels, and memes that are
racist, anti-Semitic, misogynistic, etc.

~~~
cheez
Everything you disagree with isn't white supremacists. Mostly white edgy
teenagers who are just edgy.

~~~
phillnom
The person who said "Subscribe to PewDiePie" on camera before killing dozens
of Muslims is in fact a white supremacist.

~~~
leereeves
And the person who killed five police officers and injured 11 more people in
Dallas was a fan of BLM. And John Hinckley Jr. thought he would impress Jodie
Foster.

The views of madmen don't reflect on the celebrities or groups they're fans
of.

------
Midnightas
Okay, the printer one was fun but this is taken waay too far now.

~~~
jessaustin
As background for anyone who didn't hear about this, I enjoyed the relatively
recent "Darknet Diaries" episode called "Hacker Giraffe".

------
5trokerac3
> "PewDiePie fans"

More like trolls piggybacking off PewDiePie as a meme.

~~~
happytoexplain
Is the assertion that they don't actually support or watch PewDiePie? Or that
they do so ironically? How can we even begin to make these distinctions
without a god's-eye-view of all these people and all this fans and all their
intentions?

~~~
5trokerac3
"PewDiePie fans keep making junk ransomware" is a different headline than
"Virus encrypts hard drive until PewDiePie reaches 100M followers"

The former, for people who only read headlines, implies PewDiePie is at fault,
or at least condones ransomware in his name. It's the same (purposefully?)
ignorant reading of "chan culture" as the implication that every Pepe meme is
Nazi propaganda.

~~~
cannonedhamster
A very large percentage Pepe memes are white supremacist propaganda or just
blatantly racist. They took something that was decent and ruined it. I mean
it's like claiming Charlie Daniels isn't conservative despite most of what he
says being conservative and on conservative networks. If it looks like a duck,
quacks like a duck, walks like a duck, it's probably a duck.

Source:

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=pepe+meme&ia=images&iax=images](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=pepe+meme&ia=images&iax=images)

~~~
5trokerac3
This argument is entirely disingenuous. For at least a decade, Pepe memes were
wholly generic. People all across the spectrum used them.

In the last three years, a (dis?)information campaign to align Pepe memes with
the alt-right resulted in a massive drop in use of the meme by non-alt-right
people, who didn't want to be considered guilty by proxy. You're using the
after-effect of the association as proof of origin.

------
rbanffy
> For some misguided reason

These people are some of the most misguided humans our species ever produced.

------
crushcrashcrush
PewDiePie's community is toxic and gross and represents everything that is
wrong with the internet and gaming culture.

This does not surprise me.

~~~
cheez
PewDiePie has an audience of 60 million if I remember correctly. For
comparison, ~120 million people voted in the US 2016 elections.

If you are thinking that 60 million people are all toxic and gross and
represent everything that is wrong with internet and gaming culture, with
respect, you're being an extremist. Just like those in that community who are
noisy enough to get your attention.

------
wetpaws
Poor PewDiePie. First, christchurch guy and now this.

~~~
TylerE
Lie down with the alt-right, catch fleas.

~~~
klohto
How is he alt-right? Let's also label him russian troll why were are at it!

~~~
gabbygab
It's what the media and the extremist left call everyone who isn't extremist
left.

~~~
happytoexplain
This is a biased exaggeration.

------
gabbygab
More like someone does something for media attention.

Isn't it funny how all of these things happen after the media started using
pewdiepie for clicks?

For years, pewdiepie went about his business and nothing happened. Then one
day the media decided to exploit pewdiepie for views and all of a sudden, the
attention seekers pile on.

~~~
sparkie
PewDiePie gets more views on Youtube than the entire mainstream media
_combined_ , who pour a shitload of money into Youtube to get their videos
promoted because they are losing viewers and can't get the ratings through
good content.

Of course they hate the fact. They try to paint him in a negative light at any
point possible, which just backfires on them, because they are just doubling-
down on the same garbage which is what caused their massive loss of viewership
in the first place.

People are fed up of old media pundits and their garbage "news" (or deliberate
omission of). Pew News is now the mainstream news. Of course, trolls have
taken the opportunity to use PDP to keep trolling the left-wing media, who
seem eager to take any bait they're thrown.

